# Russ has a new home



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess I should start by saying that Russ was my SO's dog, and he decided to move back to NY without his dog. This was almost 2 years ago, and I’ve been trying to find the perfect home for that big goofy dog for about a year and a half. I love Russell, _but I am not the best home for him_. He's a good boy, but seriously gets on my last nerve. My GSD club has helped with a few leads, but no one came along that was a good fit. 

My son's girlfriend has always liked him, and her tiny elderly dog died this past fall. She’s a great dog owner, has always wanted a big dog, and expressed an interest in Russ. The only potential obstacle was her roommate's neurotic border collie. If they didn’t get along, it would be a no go. So, I packed his bags, and off he went (I felt like I was a parent dropping him off at college, lol).

Well, so far Russ hasn’t eaten the BC, and in fact sleeps with him. They LOVE him. I’m delighted! Plus he gets to see my son all the time too, since he only lives 2 miles away. I’ll still be bathing him, and keeping him if she needs to board him. I couldn’t be happier! My house is so calm with just my GSD girls, lol. 

I know rehoming a dog is such an unpopular thing with so many people. I get the whole “you have a dog for life”, but not when you and the dog aren’t a good fit. This is such a win-win for all of us.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think it is worse to keep a dog that is not a good fit than it is to be methodical and careful about placing them in a good home. Better for the dog certainly. 



I hope Russ continues to settle in so nicely.
Sheilah


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like a win for all involved. I get it. I sent a dog I had owned for years with a roomie that was moving out because he was clearly her person. I rehomed another after it killed one of my animals, I tried but I knew I was treating her different and it wasn't fair. Boyfriend left behind his dog when he split and I felt the same as you, nice dog just not my dog. I kept him for a year and then rehomed him.

I'm glad you found the right spot for him and at least you are close if he needs you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It’s taken a whole year and a half of looking. I’ve had people who wanted him, but none of them felt right. I was fully prepared to keep him forever, but Russ really deserves a person who is crazy about him. That’s not me. I miss him a teeny bit, but not enough to live with him, haha. What’s funny is that he has always been everyone’s favorite of my GSDs. Everybody LOVES him. Go figure!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations to Russ on his new adventure, may he bring lots of laughs to his new people


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like the perfect solution for all


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I joked with my son, and said I hope his girlfriend doesn’t wake up one day and think “Hey, wait a minute! This is like having that one freeloader friend that sprawls on your couch all day long, and eats all your food”. He laughs at me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I used to joke that Sabi set a good example for all dogs. She went out and got a job!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That is great! I see too many times where people struggle to make it work and everybody suffers. Not all dogs are right for all people. Glad you will still get to see him once in a while too. 

Good luck in your new home Russ!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s great Russ gets to see your son! He is like your grand pup! Russ is such a handsome boy. I’m glad he will be spoiled by love! I was greatful for our first gsd we got him from a rehome family that could not keep him anymore -they were heartbroken. We were his third family. It was hard for Karat the first few weeks but he adjusted greatly once he let them go and bonded with his forever family -we gave him the best life!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm glad to hear it's working out! I used to be in the "dog for life" camp until I got more into dog sports and training. If it's not a good fit for your family, there's no issue with finding someone who is a better fit. I'm also glad he's somewhat with family still. I'll bet the transition was somewhat easier since he kind of knew your son's girlfriend. Best of luck to Russ in his new home!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is sometimes in the best interest of a dog to be rehomed! It is not an easy decision but when it is better for the dog there is NOTHING wrong with it!!!

I recently rehomed one of my females - a gorgeous gorgeous titled, koered female who had had 3 litters of super nice talented pups....I could have bred her again and probably should have .....getting flak for not doing so actually as she produced so well! But a super home was networked to me by the owner of the sire of her last litter and she loves the people, the attention, the being an only dog who sleeps on their bed, is the focus of their leisure time and left me without a backward glance! It was the right thing to do for HER....

So congratulations to Russ for finding HIS heart home and to you for seeing it and making that decision for his happiness!

Lee


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> It was the right thing to do for HER....


^THIS^ 

It's the _only_ thing that matters! It's the essence of responsible dog ownership. Good for you, @dogfaeries, and congratulations on finding a perfect/better fit.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like a win for everyone


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I would have worried about giving him to a stranger, even if it checked out, but this is perfect. My son sends me photos of Russ, and has let me know how he’s adjusting. I’m not worried about him at all. I’m so happy, lol. It’s not like he’s moved far away. He’s only 30 minutes north of me, and my son and his girlfriend live 2 miles from each other. Her roommate is home a lot, and loves Russ too. He’s getting way more attention than he did with me. 

I sent him with the extra jolly ball.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The a-dog-is-for-life people seem to be worried that a re-homed dog will miss his previous owner, be miserable that they are the only ones in he entire world who can provide the best home the dog can have. But dogs are very flexible and thrive when their basic needs are met; being understood and loved, training/play, good food and attention. How else is fostering, boarding and adoption working? For a dog boarding and fostering is the same experience as being re-homed as they (seem to) live in the moment.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photo of Russ he looks so happy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A little “Russ in his new home” update. Apparently they spend a lot of time on the couch watching TV. My son sent me this picture. Big ol’ goofy dog.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Poor, miserable dog.  

I love stories with happy endings...and beginnings. This is definitely one of those.


----------



## CAKSJ78 (Jan 4, 2019)

I love that he sends you pictures - Russ looks happy and loved.

Our girl was returned to the breeder just shy of her 1 year birthday - the very young couple were expecting a baby, the dog had little training, grandma had been pressuring them for awhile to get rid of her - and you know what, it turned out to be the right decision.

We are retired and she gets lots of love and attention, her obedience is coming along nicely. I think she would have ended up left outside and alone if they had kept her.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> The a-dog-is-for-life people seem to be worried that a re-homed dog will miss his previous owner, be miserable that they are the only ones in he entire world who can provide the best home the dog can have. But dogs are very flexible and thrive when their basic needs are met; being understood and loved, training/play, good food and attention. How else is fostering, boarding and adoption working? For a dog boarding and fostering is the same experience as being re-homed as they (seem to) live in the moment.


Perhaps I'm being incorrectly presumptuous here, but since I posted the "a-dog-is-for-life" comment in another recent thread, I can't resist setting the record straight! Your comment here @Wolfy, if indeed you are referring to the thread mentioned above, completely misunderstands and could not misconstrue or misinterpret the intent of the statement I made more if you tried! It had absolutely, ABSOLUTELY, nothing to do with the dog missing its previous owner, and nothing to do with the dog's current home and owner being the best or ideal environment for the dog! And in fact had nothing at all to do with responsible re-homing or the dog! 

I was then, and will continue to suggest that adopting that "a-dog-is-for-life" perspective when buying a new puppy or adopting a new dog or puppy would drastically cut down on the number of ill-behaved, adolescent dogs dumped in shelters across the country every year, and cause people to understand the gravity of their decision to get a puppy or dog in the first place! It would also, hopefully, drastically reduce the number of dogs relegated to the back yard or a kennel for misbehavior, and instead prompt people to actually invest the time and energy required to train and shape the animal into a great companion!

My understanding is the upwards of 85% of dogs dropped at shelters are given up due to behavioral issues, and 670,000 of them are put down every year! So yeah, I stand by my "a-dog-is-for-life" comment! It's got to stop, and understanding just how big a commitment it is to buy or adopt a puppy or dog ahead of time is a good thing!

That being said, Russ appears to have settled in well, but he does look a little perturbed that the camera holder is blocking his TV >


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tim, I was referring to the OP's thread only.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I thought I had replied to this, maybe I didn't. Very happy for Russ and for you!

I had to do the same thing for my fearful rescue pit who would love to be an only dog with a homebody owner. My BFs friend fit the bill, and it was just the best for everybody. I was putting demands of going out and about on him (could not leave him home alone all weekend and after work, and wasn't going to keep the other dog home ridden because of him), his severe anxiety was affecting 2 other dogs, mine and my BFs, and he also tried digging a hole in my son's back to get to whatever he was holding and protecting (cookie, toy, whatever) as if he was digging in the garden. More than once..more than a few times. He is a manipulative dog in such a way that is endearing to some, but not to me lol. Yes, tried to train the heck out of him (trainers said hey that is just him, might be able to curb behavior but not predispositions) , yes tried exposure to the world without flooding. But, he was an incorrigible bully (bully breed mix lol) to other dogs and small children (and only when no adults were looking immediately ..intentional, much?) , terrified of his own shadow once he left the threshold of his property...now he has acres and an owner who is not big on socializing either. And I get to follow his progress and see him sometimes. Love him, but don't want to spend every day with him and don't want his ways dictating our lives, or ours his. I felt guilty rehoming him of course, i a "pang" sort of way...but was also happy and relived both for me and him. I refuse to be apologetic about that lol Never would have given him to an unknown person or shelter or ANYTHING like that. I am just happy, like you, I had a responsible way to do it. My 12 year old drew a picture of him wearing a tweed cap and carrying a suitcase. It said best of luck and love Ruger!!! Even she knew it was right.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It’s wonderful when someone else can love them, and give them a great home. 

Since Russ has been gone, Carly (9 years old and the perfect dog) has gotten a little bit obnoxious, lol. Throwing toys at me, wrestling loudly around with Scarlet when I’m trying to watch TV. She’s starting to slow down a bit, so I guess she can be rowdy, in bursts, if she wants.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Russell update!

I got to see him for the first time since he went to his new home. We were going to the Thunder basketball game the other night, and met at my son’s girlfriend’s house. OMG, Russ was excited to see me and bounced around. He looks great. His weight is perfect, he seems really happy. The BC, on the other hand, is fat as a little pig, lol. They love that big ol’ dog. It was the best decision ever. It’s so funny, she writes about him on Twitter, saying “my” German Shepherd. That makes my heart happy, lol. 

Out in her back yard. Looking all serious.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy for all of you!!!!! Kudos on level headed people making good decisions


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

He’s such a good boy. With the worst ear set ever, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> He’s such a good boy. With the worst ear set ever, lol.


I laughed when I saw that pic! Now I get all the comments you have made, he looks like a sweet boy but there is something about the look of him that I find irritating. Lol. 
The whole time I worked with Buds sire I had the same issue, I loved him to death but there was something about his looks that just aggravated my nerves. 
I'm glad Russ got a happy ending, happy for all involved. I believe every dog should be with a person who believes with all their heart that it is the best dog ever!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOLOL. He’s a wonderful dog. Fun and happy and very biddable. I just can’t live with him. He drives me nuts. He’s like an enormous furry male Doberman. Huge and glued to me. The girlfriend, on the other hand, thinks he’s fabulous.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> The whole time I worked with Buds sire I had the same issue, I loved him to death but there was something about his looks that just aggravated my nerves.



I used to text my breeder “he hurts my eyes”. She just laughed at me. He doesn’t hurt his new owner’s eyes, so there you go!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm glad that Russ's new home is working out. Something about looking at him puts a smile on my face (guess it's the unique ears). It's great that he is happy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> He’s such a good boy. With the worst ear set ever, lol.


Don’t tell him. He doesn’t know his ears stick out and he looks very happy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Update:

Russ had a sleepover with the girls this weekend, while his new owner had a Halloween party. He had a good time here at the house, and Scarlet was delighted to see him. 



















He’ll be moving in a couple of months to a big, trendy, hipster apartment in midtown with my son and his girlfriend. Russ has already been approved to live there, and apparently his next door neighbor is a Samoyed. It’s a very walkable part of town, lots of shops, restaurants and bars, and everyone is out with their dogs. He’s a good boy, and should do well there!

I have him again this weekend, for about 3 days this time, while his owner goes out of town for work. This is such a win-win for everyone.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww weekend at grandmas. Such a cutie!


----------

